# Please welcome our new moderator!!!



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

I would like to personally welcome Mark Holtz (a.k.a Z'Loth) to the DBSTalk family of full time moderators. Mark ran the Amazing Race contest and has been a valuable member of our community for quite some time. 

Thanks for joining us Mark and again, Welcome!!!


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

Thats so cool. Mark has always been very helpful and this can only mean good things for DBSTalk.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Thanks for coming on board, Mark!


----------



## Neil Derryberry (Mar 23, 2002)

Congrats, and welcome!


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

Way to go Mark! Congratulations.

See ya
Tony


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Thanks folks. It great to be part of a forum that is enjoyable to visit on a daily basis, and to work with a great bunch of people who have diverse opinions.


----------



## Adam Richey (Mar 25, 2002)

Congrats Mr. Holtz.


----------



## Chris Freeland (Mar 24, 2002)

Welcome aboard Mr. Holz.


----------



## Maniacal1 (Apr 9, 2002)

Congratulations, Mark. 

Always remember and never forget: A detour is a choice between two tasks, each with its own pros and cons.


----------



## sampatterson (Aug 27, 2002)

Congrats Mark!


----------



## Timco (Jun 7, 2002)

Congratulations Mark!


----------



## music_beans (Mar 21, 2003)

Congrats Mark!


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Congrats Mark!

I was pulling for you for a long time to get the promotion! Way to go.

(BTW the promotion of Mark had nothing to do with any of the stuff that went on the past few days, this has been in the works for quite awhile.)


----------



## Unthinkable (Sep 13, 2002)

Congrats Mark! Nice of you to do the Amazing Race contest here recently.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

The Amazing Race contest was a fun contest to run, and I think everyone who participated enjoyed it.


----------



## RichW (Mar 29, 2002)

Congrats and Thanks, Mark

(so Z'loth was an anagram?)


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

RichW said:


> (so Z'loth was an anagram?)


Eyup. I wanted to have a fairly different and unique moniker than everyone else that inhabits the web boards. Much like "James Stroker".


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

Congrats! I will try to keep my nose clean


----------



## ocnier (May 8, 2003)

Congratulations! Mark! Way to go Man!


----------



## Filip1 (Sep 3, 2002)

Mark, Congrats! I'm sure you'll do a great job. Also, thanks for the very enjoyable and well run, "Amazing Race" contest


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

In reading this I realize I didn't yet publicly welcome Mark, so congratulations on the promotion Mark and welcome to the DBSTalk team!


----------



## cnsf (Jun 6, 2002)

Congrats Mark!


----------



## John Walsh (Apr 22, 2002)

Holtz...... for some reason I really like that name


----------



## cnsf (Jun 6, 2002)

John Walsh said:


> Holtz...... for some reason I really like that name


Take it to eharmony.com.........

:eek2:


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Although some people misprounce it and call me Hope. Now, if I could hire two more people, one named Faith and one named Charity.


----------



## Punkitup (Feb 9, 2003)

Mark, thanks for your work on our behalf. That goes for the rest of the staff as well.

Peace
James - K1JMD


----------

